# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  So you have a time machine...past or future?

## Otherside

So your second cousin decided to give you a time machine for our birthday. Only problem is, it can only be used for one journey and back. Unless of course, you happen to have some uranium spare. Although I can't imagine the CIA would be at all pleased...

So where would you go? To the past to see what a certain period in time was like? Or to see what the future holds for yourself or into the far distant future.

Or of course. I suppose there's the option where you don't use it.

----------


## Chantellabella

Totally as far into the future as I can get.

----------


## Skippy

> So you're second cousin decided to give you a time machine for our birthday. Only problem is, it can only be used for one journey and back. Unless of course, you happen to have some uranium spare. Although I can't imagine the CIA would be at all pleased...
> 
> So where would you go? To the past to see what a certain period in time was like? Or to see what the future holds for yourself or into the far distant future.
> 
> Or of course. I suppose there's the option where you don't use it.



I would go to the past, to fix all my mistakes and do things the right way next time.....

----------


## James

> I would go to the past, to fix all my mistakes and do things the right way next time.....



Me too.  Sooooo many things I would do differently....

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Far enough in the future to see if we've either gone extinct or achieved interstellar travel.

----------


## Sagan

Future all the way. though, I Believe it will be depressing going off of current society.

----------


## ashes

I wouldn't use it; in fact, I'd probably destroy it. But that's boring. So if I absolutely had to choose, I'd go into the past to prevent some wrongs that happened to a loved one of mine. But if I looked past my morals, I'd go _far_ into the future because I'd love to view/experience the changes (advancements/progress?) that society has undergone.

----------


## life

id go into the past and buy google, microsoft shares and use the money in the present to change the world

----------


## VickieKitties

Past.  Medieval barmaid, ftw.   ::

----------


## Demerzel

Definitely the future. I'd like to see what technology & the world are like.

----------


## Monotony

Past easier to take over the world when you already know how things will play out and to manipulate them. Or the Future and watch the species go extinct.

----------


## SmileyFace

I don't exactly want to go to my past... that's caused me so much distress and cases of PTSD. Sooo... the future, it is!

----------


## Marleywhite

wibbly wobbly timey winey future

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Tempted to say past, but I'm gonna go with future on this one. As much as I'd like to change my past I highly doubt reliving it for any amount of time would be enjoyable.

----------


## Koalafan

Blech I want to stay away from my past but Im too terrified to look into the future  :Tongue:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Can I peek a bit into the future before I decide? Maybe I have a girlfriend in the future. Maybe I have a cat. MAYBE THEY INVENTED TEA THAT REQUIRES NO BREWING TIME!

Otherwise I'm going into the past and winning myself the lottery on my 18th birthday. Maybe I'd act on some of the _oh so blatant_ hints I got from one of the few girls who acknowledged my existence in high school. I was pretty oblivious back then...

----------


## toaster little

I would go at least 500 years into the future and see what it's like.  I would like to see Oslo, Norway, Berlin, Germany, and Venice, Italy.

I guess that would be like Ezio Auditore coming to 2014 from 1514.

There's always the possibility of not noticing everything because you tend to not pay attention to it unless you can understand it.  When I first visited the Grand Canyon as a 10 year old, I didn't notice a lot of things that were right in front of my face.  Then when I went again as a 20 year old, I looked around a lot more and noticed more details.  If I saw future technologies that I could never understand, I'd probably not remember any details about it because it wouldn't have much meaning to me until someone explained how it worked.  It would be like Ezio trying to understand how you can get TV channels with an over the air antenna.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'd definitely go into the past if I were allowed to change things. If I were only allowed to watch, I wouldn't do it.

----------


## BillDauterive

I wanna say the past as I've made so many mistakes I'd love to correct.  :/ 

But future is a very close second. : )

----------


## Chloe

I'd be tempted to see the world being created or to see dinosaurs in their prime but I'd also want to travel to the future and see the wonders that will be there and prevent wrongs from happening if I could. But if i could stay and relive my life I defiantly would high school bullies watch out I'm gunna kick your @$$ on day one you start being mean to me !!

----------


## Bucko

A Time where everything was blank

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

It'd be pretty scary to go into the future not knowing what would happen since I assume I would be spending the rest of my life there. Maybe the past but I'd only want to be in the 1900s and there's a small window between the time when racial and other forms of discrimination were common, and a time when the fashion was just GOD awful.

----------


## 1

A blast to the past

----------


## Sagan

Back to the future  ::):

----------


## L

I don't know

----------


## Venonat

Past, i want to be a baby Venonat again ;-;

----------


## Rawr

Past. Relieve the simple days where everyone wasn't so offended by everything & things were a lot more affordable. 

I don't want to imagine the future at this rate.

----------


## L

I am happy where I am tbh, the past has much sadness the future is scary....I don't want to get older....I'll stay here

----------


## Sagan

Past. I want to make right where once went wrong...

----------


## Member11

I'd want to see the future to see where technology goes, and get some lotto results on the way back  :Tongue:

----------

